# 3 Koi Indoors



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

hey there guys, last night i dropped by my moms and she has a pond out back with about 10 koi in it, this season they hatched about 15-20 babys and she is looking for people to take them in the for the winter in indoor aquariums ive taken 3 in and put them in my 20 gallon, they are still only about 2"-3" this should be ok right? they have some river rock a bubbler and and an aquaclear filter.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

3 babies in a 20 for just the winter?
Yeah, that'll work, no problem. make sure you keep them as cool as you can all wintr, though, so as to NOT take fish used to warmth and dump them back into cold water in the spring.


----------

